

Show HN: Web app to find available iPad 2 stock at Target - nolanbrown23
http://findanipad2.heroku.com/
A quick Sinatra app I made using HTML5, CSS3, Aristo, Heroku and based on a post by Garrett Murray.
http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/4030658171/tip-how-to-get-an-ipad-2-at-target-today-i
======
nolanbrown23
A quick Sinatra app I made using HTML5, CSS3, Aristo, Heroku and based on a
post by Garrett Murray. [http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/4030658171/tip-how-
to-get-a...](http://log.maniacalrage.net/post/4030658171/tip-how-to-get-an-
ipad-2-at-target-today-i)

